# startrails in lr/enfuse



## whatmb12 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have found that enfuse can do pretty smooth gap free star trails but they come out dull.. what are the right settings or enfusing images for star trails?  meaning what percent exposure, saturation and contrast on the enfuse sliders.  I tried a couple of different times but trying takes a lot of time with 100+photos


----------

